# your barn's lease rates??



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi there, I am considering offering a half lease on my horse in the fall because I really don't have enough time to be riding him all the time and could use the extra money. Just wanted to know what everyone's barns charge for half lease and what's included in that cost (ex. are lessons included, is the person half leasing responsible for half the vet/farrier care etc.) Also, what type of riding discipline your barn deals with & the level/experience of the horse being leased. 

My horse:
- 11 years old
- Dutch Warmblood
- 16.1hh
- Seasoned equitation horse at the 'A' show level
- Well schooled on the flat


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

wow thats a nice horse..... I would not even venture to guess, I would think a lot, would the person be allowed to show the horse?


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes showing would be possible. The lease would be two lessons and a free ride per week. I know full leases can get way over $1000/month but I've never really seen what half leases cost. :S


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

At my barn (we are a H/J barn) half lease just means the leasee pays half of the board, half of any necessary vet bills and half of farrier bills.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^ Same thing I've come across. Now, I haven't boarded in over 5 years, and when I did, it was at small places, no leasing was really done, but that's how I've seen it done.
I'm about to start boarding one of my horses at a place not far from me, since I lack an arena (and it's too hot to ride during the day, so a lighted arena is necessary for summer riding lol!) and was considering a half lease on my horse, but I just don't trust people with my horses, with very few exceptions (and those very few wouldn't be interested in leasing... well, one would but lacks the time).


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

The general rule for an annual full lease is 1/3 the horse's purchase price for the year. So (unless you want them to sign a yearly contract) you'd figure out what that is per month and for a half lease you'd cut that monthly fee in half. The way we do it at our barn, 1 person has 3 days with the horse, the other has 3 days, and the horse gets a designated day off. The leasor would pay for half the board, half the farrier, and half the routine vet bills OR any vet bills that were caused by their part (injured while they were riding, etc as opposed to injured while running and playing in turn out. In that case the owner pays for that). To make it easier for us we actually just prorate the farrier/vet per month since our horses are on a 6wk schedule for farrier and they don't get wormed/shots every month! 

PS you have a VERY cute horse!


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

At our barn, half lease is half of regular board per month and includes the use of that horse's specific tack. You must provide your own brushes. You get three days you pick to come out and ride each week and one of those days is your lesson. Vet and farrier bills are not part of our half lease. Our barn is mostly Western pleasure horses though. Highly trained, but differently than yours.


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Upnover. That really helped out alot. =D 
And thanks to everyone for their ideas.


----------



## Pakatochip (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm thinking about half leasing my horse to one of the students at the stable I board at. My horse is an Appendix QH. He's buckskin, 15.3HH, 15 y.o, and requires an intermediate or above rider. He is a little excitable, but very controlable. He has easy transitions and good gaits. He was my jumper, but his arthritis is limiting his jumping ability now, so he would have to be ridden mostly on the flat. It costs me about $200 a month to board him plus farrier and vet. What do you guys think I should charge? I was thinking somewhere in the $125 range... does that sound fair? I basically want to lease him out to keep him fit for trail riding this summer, without stressing his hocks too much. And I also was considering buying another horse and I can't afford to board 2 horses at the same time.


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

When I last leased it was a full lease, but not a feed lease. I had full use of the horse 7 days a week. The owner paid farrier and vet. I paid 180 a month, a pretty darn good deal. 

Pakatochip: how many days would u lease him for? I would probably charge closer to the full cost of board 200 if its more than 2 days a week. Then you just pick up the farrier and the vet. AND you could board another horse for less since you had a leaser covering your other horse hehe  Its all about economics


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

half leases at my barn (h/j) are...oh boy, i don't remember the exact amount. But I want to saw like $540 for 2 lessons and 1 free ride a week? i'm not completely sure. you ride with the BO, pretty much everything can be provided (helmets, brushed, tack)


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I did a half lease and it was for a Belgian Warmblood mare, We didnt have to pay half of the board because she is a schooling horse. But we paid about $1000 a month for everything, lessons were paid for sperately. We were able to show if it wasnt too far away, but i was a beginer and i wasnt (im still not) into shows.


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the help. We've put him up for $500/month not including lessons. The lease is 2 lessons & 1 free ride a week and then the occasional (probably at least once a month) ride out. ie.trail ride, x-country school day...


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Trail rides were free for when ever at my old barn


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

yea, the trail rides wouldn't cost anything. they'd just be little extra things to do.


----------

